

Bash function to copy IP to clipboard - asimpson
http://www.adamsimpson.net/bash-function-ip-address-to-clipboard

======
shirkey
Great idea -- here's a slightly modified version that works on Ubuntu:
<https://gist.github.com/4238621>

------
owendbybest
This reminds me of a difficult linux-Xwindows type question that I've had for
years:

    
    
       How can you paste from the secondary clipboard buffer (usually this is by using the middle mouse button), via the keyboard?

